# System coretemp higher under FreeBSD



## lebel (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

I noted something since I re-installed my ASUS P6T with i7 920 that the temperature of each core is higher than what I had under Linux (running Gentoo) or with Windows (Win7).

Currently, my system is running with those temperatures:


```
(lebel@ozone) ~
[11][0]$ sysctl -a|grep dev.cpu|grep temperature
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 53,0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 53,0C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 49,0C
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 49,0C
dev.cpu.4.temperature: 50,0C
dev.cpu.5.temperature: 50,0C
dev.cpu.6.temperature: 47,0C
dev.cpu.7.temperature: 47,0C
```

When the system is basically idle:


```
(lebel@ozone) ~
[11][0]$ uptime
11:18  up 13:30, 6 users, load averages: 0,38 0,61 0,62
```

This is the content of my /boot/loader.conf:


```
(lebel@ozone) ~
[11][0]$ cat /boot/loader.conf
zfs_load="YES"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:zroot"
linux_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
sem_load="YES"
kern.maxfiles="25000"
kern.ipc.shmall=32768
kern.ipc.shmmni=1024
kern.ipc.shmseg=1024
vboxnet_enable="YES"
ahci_load="YES"
aibs_load="YES"
ichsmb_load="YES"
smb_load="YES"
coretemp_load="YES"
hint.acpi.0.disabled=0
```

The status of aibs is as follow:


```
(lebel@ozone) ~
[11][0]$ sysctl -a|grep dev.aibs
dev.aibs.0.volt.0: 944 800 1600
dev.aibs.0.volt.1: 3296 2970 3630
dev.aibs.0.volt.2: 5094 4500 5500
dev.aibs.0.volt.3: 12081 10200 13800
dev.aibs.0.temp.0: 44,0C 60,0C 75,0C
dev.aibs.0.temp.1: 40,0C 45,0C 75,0C
dev.aibs.0.fan.0: 760 600 7200
dev.aibs.0.fan.1: 727 600 7200
dev.aibs.0.fan.2: 691 600 7200
dev.aibs.0.fan.3: 1318 0 7200
dev.aibs.0.%desc: ASUSTeK AI Booster (ACPI ASOC ATK0110)
dev.aibs.0.%driver: aibs
dev.aibs.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.ASOC
dev.aibs.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=ATK0110 _UID=16843024
dev.aibs.0.%parent: acpi0
```

My guess is that some fans aren't running optimally, especially the one managing my Corsair H50 watercooler.

Is there something I can try/do in order to bring back my core temperatures to a more appropriate temperatures (low 40C)?

Thanks!


----------



## lebel (Aug 8, 2012)

Also, if that's of any more help:


```
(lebel@ozone) /usr/ports/sysutils/zfs-stats
[12][0]$ sysctl -a|grep hw.acpi
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S1 S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S1
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: S1
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
```


----------

